# Big Mac Flavour Vape Juice



## Hooked (22/1/21)

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/vaporesso-together-we-can/

"... *Would You Like Fries With That Big Mac Vape Juice..?
*
*

*
Big Mac flavoured vape juice – image via the Sun newspaper​
It took UK vaper Dave Sykes 25 attempts to mix the Big Mac e-liquid but says the recipe will remain a secret…

What we do know is he used x3 food flavourings to create to concoction and said:

I’VE HAD SO MANY MCDONALD’S OVER THE YEARS I KNEW EXACTLY WHAT TASTE I WAS LOOKING FOR — SORT OF A THOUSAND ISLAND DRESSING WITH A BEEFY UNDERTONE.

THE FIRST ATTEMPT WAS AWFUL SO I BINNED IT.

BUT I KEPT TRYING DIFFERENT FLAVOURINGS IN DIFFERENT PROPORTIONS UNTIL IT WAS EXACTLY RIGHT.

Dave only began vaping during the lockdown after quitting smoking and says his local McDonald’s was shut and he craved a big burger.

Now he’s perfected the recipe his next project is a KFC flavour lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Munro31 (23/1/21)

If there is no pimple faced teenager in a window giving you that juice, it simply won't taste the same.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/1/21)

Imagine what a coil gunker that is ... stuff your heart this will give your coils a heart attack

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (23/1/21)

Wow!

not for me

I wonder how many people would vape this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Stew (23/1/21)

I must say I am not a fan of their food and can't imagine Vaping an E-Juice as revolting as their products. If you want a decent hamburger my wife and I both make delicious hamburgers and I still wouldn't want to vape a hamburger flavoured E-Juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/1/21)

Scroll down and check out the "savoury flavours" available from this company. http://www.cpingredients.com/products/flavours-colours/savoury-flavours/
Admittedly these are intended for the food industry, however I'm sure some fool is bound to want to implement these in an eliquid, not unlike the aforementioned Big Mac Vape Juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (24/1/21)

Nope. Nope. Nope.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/1/21)

Personally I'll rather prefer Mac & Cheese flavored juice..... NOT! I do hope he stops at Bic Mac and not explore any more fastfood flavors!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/1/21)

incredible_hullk said:


> Imagine what a coil gunker that is ... stuff your heart this will give your coils a heart attack



So funny story is, that MD used to, (_not sure if it's still the case_), stuff their patties with amino acids to speed up your metabolism, (_I guess the intention being to bring you back for seconds_?), they also cut back on fats so that the patties would keep for longer, as they were precooked, and only required a quick steaming to warm them up ... so a lot of bodybuilders took advantage of this in the 90's and appended a few MD burgers to their daily diet, (_minus the roll, sauces and chips mind you_).

EDIT:
Apparently they still do it, below is an extract from The Guardian;
"_Amino acids are your body's building blocks, and while they can be good for your health, not all amino acids are created equal. L-Cysteine – an amino acid used to prolong shelf-life in products such as commercial bread – can be found in duck and chicken feathers and cow horns, but most that's used in food comes from human hair. It has been reported that most of the hair used to make L-Cysteine comes from China, where it's gathered from barbershops and hair salons. You can avoid L-Cysteine by buying fresh bread from a local baker, as it is not an additive in flour. Steer clear of fast food places such as McDonald's, Dunkin' Donuts and Burger King too, who all use L-Cysteine as an additive_".

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Stranger (25/1/21)

Blurgh, that is so gross.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/1/21)

I tried a Pepperoni Pizza one at IECIE when we went, there was a stand there with all kinds of fast food flavors, that one is the only I remember though and it was incredibly spot on but I still wouldn't buy it

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH (25/1/21)

NO! One should always stick to the classics.

Salt & vinegar.
Cheese & onion.
Smoky bacon.

Any other savoury flavours are modern imposters.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (25/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------

